# Fish Taxidermist in Holland/Grand Haven/Grand Rapids Area?



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi All,

Looking for some taxidermist recommendations for a large sunfish I would like to have mounted. Looking in the Holland, Grand Haven, Grand Rapids Area.

Would like some recommendations instead of pickong one out of the sky.

Thanks!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Pick some out of the Yellow Pages and go for a drive. Leave the fish at home or at least in the truck until you find what you like.


----------



## MI_Bowhunter (Feb 5, 2005)

check out Onkens in Fennville

2310 Atkins
Fennville, MI 49408
269.561.5014

He has done a few deer for Salami. Not sure about fish. Was at the studio checking out bird mount but don't recall if there were any fish.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Paul Borkowski is in Grand Rapids. He's a certified Master Fish Taxidermist. "Nuff said?"
His email is; [email protected]


----------

